# ايتكيت....



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

يجب ان ينهض الرجل من
مكانه عند دخول امرأة حجرة 
مكتبه وكذلك عند مغادرتها
لها.......



-	يتصافح الرجلان عندما
يقدم أحدهما للأخر، الا اذا كان
أحد الرجلين برفقة خطيبته أو
زوجته ، ففي هذه الحالة يكفي
أن يحني رأسه ويقول:
"مرحبا، أو تشرفنا....".


-	عند التعارف يجب أن يقدم
الرجل أولا للمرأة.
-	لا يليق بالرجل أن يوقف
فتاة أو سيدة يعرفها في
الطريق ليتحدث معها ، الا اذا
كان حديثه معها هاما ،
ويشترط ألا يوقفها أكثر من 
لحظات.


-	اذا قدم لك طبقا من أي
صنف من أصناف الحلوى أو 
اللحوم فلا تبحث بعينيك عن
القطعة التي تروق لك ونتأخر
في الاختيار ولكن تناول
القطعة الموضوعة في الطبق
أمامك.....فهذا أكثر لباقةr.



-	يفضل أن تكون مدة الزيارة 
-	للجيران أو الأهل أو الأصدقاء
-	قصيرة نوعا، مهما كان
الحديث ممتعا والصحبة
مشوقة ، لأن ايقاع الحياة أصبح
سريعا ولكل مسؤلياته
ومشغولياته.


-	الاستدراج في الحديث
طريقة غير ظريفة لاصطياد
الأخبار ، كما أن التقصي لمعرفة
التفصيلات عن كل خبر يعد أمرا
غير لائق وغير مهذب.[/SIZE]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*نصائح جميله

شكرا ليكي

Joyful Song​*


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا ميكيل على كلمة لطيفة ، وأتمنى من الله أن أكون قدمت الفائدة ؟؟؟؟فهذا جلّ ما أبغي أو أريد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مارس 2009)

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع

ينقل الى منتدي الاسرة المسيحية​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

Joyful

شكرااااااااا على النصائح الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## doooody (28 مارس 2009)

نصائح جميلة جدا
الف شكررررررررر


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا وليم و....يا دودي ...يا...أم مكاريوس ويا....كليمو على مشاركتكم ، وصلاتي أن يحفظكم الرب


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

هذا الموضوع يفيد في ايتكيت المعاملة ، والربيبارككم


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

,dfhv; pdhj; dh f'g


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

ويبارك حياتك يا بطل ، وشكرا" لمداخلتك


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير يا البطل .....وصلاتي ان تصبح من أبطال الايمان (آمين)


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا جورجينا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا Joyful
موضوع مفيد​


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

مرسي ياجويفول علي النصائح الجميلة 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## المجدلية (19 مايو 2009)

جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مايو 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي 
موضوع مهضوم  يا قمرر
الله يقويكي جورجينا
​


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ياقمر على كلامك الجميل اللي ذي حضرتك وربنا يبارك فيكي


----------



## جيلان (30 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى على النصائح السليمة
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراً حبيبتي كثير لمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*نصائح راااااااائعة 

مرسي يا سكرة​*


----------

